# What type of carpet or flooring should I choose for my office?



## marks.fletchers (Jan 3, 2015)

What type of carpet or flooring should I choose for my office??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

marks.fletchers said:


> What type of carpet or flooring should I choose for my office??


Which ever makes you happy. If you choose Carpeting, you could use the squares, so that if one becomes really stained or gets torn, you can pull the old and put in the new.

What we really need to know is what floor this is going into, what kind of chairs will be used, how big is your work space (the area that you will be sitting and moving at, where your desk/workstation sits.).


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

Carpet and office chairs with caster wheels don't play well together. A hard floor works better. Sheet vinyl works well for me.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have carpet (Berber) in my home office. As previously mentioned, office chairs with casters don't like carpet (probably does not like many other materials either). I used to use those plastic floor protectors they sell at office supply stores. But they last about a year on carpet. Finally made an (oversized) protector out of a piece of 1/4" hardboard. Been a couple of years now and its still doing fine. 

I thought about hardwood, but I think the chair casters would damage the finish of the hardwood without a protector.


----------



## peterpan (Aug 17, 2015)

Vinyl will be best option for office! Easy to maintain them!


----------

